# Are you currently looking for a job in EMS?



## Chimpie (Aug 10, 2010)

Simple question.  We're just looking for a quick statistic.

Thanks!

Chimpie


----------



## Rafter (Aug 10, 2010)

*Yes*

Yes I am looking for a job as EMT-B first timer.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 10, 2010)

I will not be looking for a job in EMS until I pass the NREMT-I and get licensed.  At that point I may possibly look for part time or prn work.  Probably not, as I'll be working full time and in school full time.

I hate to let my EMS experience opportunities go by the wayside, but as I see it.  I'll get more experience third-riding as a volunteer, than being paid to drive a paramedic around the back country of texas.

That being said, once i get my EMT-P license, i'll be looking for full or part time work in addition to my full time work as an RN.  I don't know how long I can keep up 2 full time jobs, but the point is to get some good field experience, so that when i show up for flight jobs - I can say, i have x amount of busy 911 experience and x amount of critical care experience as an RN.

From what I see from my research and what I've learned networking, no one comes to the table with both.


----------



## JD. (Aug 10, 2010)

I am looking for an EMT-B job. Just got all of the post-NREMT requirements done though


----------



## feldy (Aug 10, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> I hate to let my EMS experience opportunities go by the wayside, but as I see it.  I'll get more experience third-riding as a volunteer, than being paid to drive a paramedic around the back country of texas.
> 
> .



ive been in this situation this summer since no one wanted to hire for 3 months.


----------



## TraprMike (Aug 10, 2010)

NOPE,,  had the part time gig before i even started first class..


----------



## 46Young (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd like to see a poll that's asks how long you plan to stay in EMS. This would be years worked plus years expected to stay in the field.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 10, 2010)

46Young said:


> I'd like to see a poll that's asks how long you plan to stay in EMS. This would be years worked plus years expected to stay in the field.



Well, since my current options are EMT --> Paramedic, EMT --> MD (Emergency Medicine), and EMT --> PA (Emergency Medicine), I think there is a good chance i'll be staying in EMS for a while.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 10, 2010)

Yep, started applying recently. New grad.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 10, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Well, since my current options are EMT --> Paramedic, EMT --> MD (Emergency Medicine), and EMT --> PA (Emergency Medicine), I think there is a good chance i'll be staying in EMS for a while.



It's been said that EMS burnout and career change generally occurs at around the 7-10 year mark, on average. Most that get into EMS as a way to pay bills while going to school generally fall into that same timeframe, I suspect.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 10, 2010)

I like this poll. Besides all the new EMT's and medics looking for jobs, a good many of us are also looking to trade up to a better employer or maybe just an extra per diem job. Plenty of gypsy medics around as well.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2010)

*Yep...don't I look it?*

I just received my sparkling new card 8-2. Currently carrying a big stick which I
 use to beat all the bushes I find and then wait to see what runs out.:unsure:


----------



## medicmarymc (Aug 15, 2010)

I am desperatley seeking a job! I graduated medic school in February and received my NREMT-P liscence (passed practical and written both on the first try) a month later and I can't find anything. I've had two interviews and just got the rejection letter for the job I desperatley wanted today. I'm thinking I may have to give up on my dream that I worked so hard for.  I can't afford to relocate and the job market in my area sucks. I've been a patient care technician in an emergency department for five years, and apparentley that hasn't helped. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Paramonkey (Aug 15, 2010)

I am looking for a job in the EMS field..  I am a paramedic and have been for about 13 yr.  I decided to take a break from the ambulance in 2009 now I work at a hospital but really miss the ambulance so I am looking for a job so I can return to the ambulance service perferably a 911 service.


----------



## dub (Aug 18, 2010)

Just received my State certification the other day so I've begun the hunt. Only thing is, I'm having quite a rough time finding where the jobs are. Anyone have any pointers for jobs in Houston? The only EMS job searching sites I've found haven't had much.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Aug 18, 2010)

I've got a full time career currently but am keeping an eye on the service in the county where I live as a part time job with no commute. Other than that I'm not actively looking.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Aug 18, 2010)

After looking for what seemed like eternity, I now have 2 part time jobs with ambulance services. I also had 2 offers that I turned down. As a Basic I couldn't buy a job but once I got the Intermediate Technician license, all kinds of jobs opened up.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 18, 2010)

Been looking for a part-time job as an EMT or Paramedic. It can't conflict with my regular job... It's tough having to have such a rigid schedule. (I don't actually care much which job I do... because it's not my FT position.)


----------



## ShesanEMT (Aug 24, 2010)

*How do I gain experience??*

Hi all, I've had my NREMT for about a year, just got state certified then we moved (military family)...now we are in a different state. In the meantime, i've done "state enrichments" (in the former state); continuing ed thru the local fire station and some ride-alongs with the county. Now, we're here (new state) and I will need the state certification in order to apply/volunteer/ride-along with any station so I am in the process of applying for reciprocity and/or certifying for the state we now live in.

The problem I'm finding (even in the last state) is that they want applicants to have at least 6 months experience. How do I get this experience? What am I missing?? I am more than willing to volunteer in order to gain experience, it just seems in my search to volunteer, the answer is always "we don't use volunteer EMTs".


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm currently working as an EMT-Basic, pretty much full-time. I got hired the day after I applied to one of our local ambulance services.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

i currently have a EMS/Fire job, but I am always looking to move up in the world to a bigger department,


----------

